# Need Help Buying a Wi-Fi Router for my Home Use !



## Kvishal (Jan 17, 2012)

Hi Guys,

I need some help choosing a good Wi-Fi Router to be used at my Home. I wanna make my Home a Wi-Fi enabled area. I am completely duh on how Wi-Fi Router works except for the fact that I know that it gives you a wireless Internet connection within a specific area range. So I am hoping some of you experts there based on my requirement suggest me a Good Brand but not very expensive Wi-Fi Router.

Now to my requirement

I have a 512 KBPS Broadband Cable Internet connection from a private service provider Hathaway. The total area in house is approximately 1200 Square Feet Carpet area. Which has 4 rooms. I am gonna connect 6 devices on it. Simultaneously or separately. 3 Laptops, 2 Mobile Phones, 1 Tablet.

My objective, whatever Wi-Fi Router I select should not reduce the Internet speed from what I am getting from the service provider. The reception of the Internet connectivity in all the rooms of my house should be powerful enough, to give good speed.

I know one thing there are separate Wi-Fi Routers for MTNL/BSNL service and Private Service Provider. As the MTNL/BSNL Routers also have an inbuilt Modem whereas a Router to be used by a Private Service Provider does not have an in-built modem in it. My question is tomorrow for e.g If I wish to switch to MTNL or BSNL keeping that in mind, Can the Router meant for MTNL/BSNL right now be used just a Router and not a modem with my private service provider and tomorrow if I switch to MTNL/BSNL I already have a in-built modem in it. So that way I will not have to recur double expenses if I switch to MTNL/BSNL.

Guys Please advise !

Thanks in Advance !


----------



## Kev.Ved (Jan 22, 2012)

Check this Netgear WGR614 Wireless-N 150 Router Flipkart: Netgear Wireless-N 150 Router: Router.
Since it is a 512kbps connection(and not 512kBps) you need to know that router is a device that would divide this speed among the active internet connected devices. Since 3 laptops are simultaneously sharing 512kbps, you cannot expect the experience that you would otherwise have on a single laptop. 

Generally reception would be good in all rooms provided the router is placed in a centralized elevated area. 

If you switch to another service provider, they can configure a connection on your current modem. The router just needs an active internet connection from the modem so you need not buy another router while switching providers.


----------

